# Circuits : A musical puzzle videogame



## Penthagram (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I´ve been working as a composer and game designer in a musical puzzle game to be released soon(tm) in iOS. Our goal is to create a game when the EAR is the key to advance. So you need to be an active listener.

Here you can see a little video snipet : https://vimeo.com/75619373

And here, you can access to the complete soundtrack : https://soundcloud.com/penthagram/sets/circuits-ost

I hope you like what you see and hear¡

Best regards and thank you for taking the time to stop a little in this post¡

David.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 27, 2013)

This looks like it will be a game I would buy. The music is very interesting. Can't wait to see how it works in the game. The is another game called The Nightjar that has very minimal visuals, it's only possible to move forward with sound. Games are becoming quite amazing these days. Good job.


----------



## Penthagram (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you¡

We are squasing bugs . Even in a relatively small game like this, bugs appear from nowhere 

And thank you to point me to NightJar. Awesome game 

Regards,
David.


----------

